

Android multiple layout directory considered harmful - pocorall
http://blog.scaloid.org/2013/02/android-multiple-layout-directory.html

======
Zigurd
The answer for buttons in multiple layouts is to factor out common parts of a
layout. That is, before adding a button to several layout files, find the big
chunks of layout shared by multiple variants and create a single layout file
for each significant chunk.

Now you have one place to modify.

What's REALLY harmful is code that goes like this:

if (portrait) orientation = VERTICAL

That is guaranteed to be wrong on some device. The road to that inner ring of
hell where testing on dozens of devices is a vain quest for "good" code that
makes decisions about layout is paved with code like this.

But if you let the Android system choose among layout files, the chances for a
pathological decision about layout are greatly reduced.

